# Milwaukee controller setup help



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

I have a Milwaukee SMS122 controller and regulator and would like to get them setup today. But....the controller has two plugs and I can't figure out which goes to the timer and which goes straight to the outlet. Can someone help me with this? I want the system to shut-off at night to allow co2 to stop flowing and the ph to rise (indicating more o2). Thanks!!

Andy


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

The system will shut off at night just by plugging the solenoid into a timer.
the controller will shut off the co2 if the ph goes below the range you set.
Of course you will have to power the solenoid thru the controller in order for the controller to turn off the solenoid, then plug the controller into the timer so that it powers off at night.
I think that is how the controller works, but I don't actually have one, just seen them set up.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

The one that plugs into the timer is the one that the solenoid plugs into (the one with an outlet on it)


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks!!!!


----------



## 54limey (Sep 7, 2009)

goalcreas said:


> The system will shut off at night just by plugging the solenoid into a timer.
> the controller will shut off the co2 if the ph goes below the range you set.
> Of course you will have to power the solenoid thru the controller in order for the controller to turn off the solenoid, then plug the controller into the timer so that it powers off at night.
> I think that is how the controller works, but I don't actually have one, just seen them set up.


hi, newbie to co2 with problem. i purchased a milwaukee sms122 meter and dont know how to hook it up. the instructions say to power it via the 12v transformer (included) however, there is also a regular 120v line coming from this meter and i am afraid to plug it in and blow the meter up ! there is no reference to this 120v plug in the operators manual ! i contacted milwaukee but they offer no advice and impossible customer service. got any suggestions please?


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi, if you are not using an electronic solenoid then you only need to plug in the 12v transformer. Your solenoid plugs into that bulky 120v line brick.


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm having a hard time visualizing your problem.

The SMS has a line that connects to the meter to power the meter. This is the 12v line. There is also the 120v line brick(as AquaX aptly put it) that the solenoid connects to. You plug both in. One powers the meter, the other powers the solenoid.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

If you want to use the CO2 controller than plug it on to the PH monitor's transformer so it would shut it off when it reach your pre-set desire PH.

If you wan to shut it off complete at night than plug it to the timer. 

You can't work both together


----------

